# Lite On DVD Brenner - Kommunikatinsprobleme



## banderer (17. Februar 2005)

Ich habe einen nagelneuen Lite On DVD Brenner - sohw 1633 S und habe ständig Abbrüche beim Brennen wegen Kommunikationsproblemen .
  Der Brenner hat die neueste Firmware drauf .
  Der Brenner hängt als Master ganz allein auf einen IDE - Port .
  Montiert und installiert habe ich das Ding als ich meinen PC neu aufsetzte .
  Dabei gab es kein Problem , ich konnte vom diesem Laufwerk booten .
  Betriebssystem XP prof SP2 .
  Kann mir da jemand helfen...
  Am liebsten per E-Mail - christian.neubauer@wavenet.at

  Vielen Dank gleich an alle , die mir helfen wollen !


----------

